# Need Mexican Dessert Recipe



## cookwannab (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone....I haven't visited this site in a long time but remember that it's a VERY helpful site.

I've been asked to make a dessert for a banquet of 150 people on the 25th of Aug. The meal is going to be Mexican food. I've never prepared Mexican dessert before and am looking for some suggestions for something that is relatively easy but will still *WOW* everyone. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.
Kathy


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2005)

This recipe is courtesy a Mexican friend of mine. I don't know that it is a Mexican must have, but her family love it, and mine does too.
 
      Flan de Tres Leches
 

You will need either a large double boiler, or two ovenproof dishes, one large enough for the flan (2.5-3 quart), the other large and deep enough to cover the smaller dish in water almost to the top edge.  Prepare these ahead of time using hot water, making sure that the water won't overflow into or out of either dish.

 

Caramelized coating:

3/4 cups sugar

2 tablespoons water

 

Mix the water and sugar in a heavy skillet.  Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until it gets a medium-deep golden color.  Immediately poor into the flan dish or the top of the double boiler, coating the bottom and as much up the sides as possible.  

 

Flan:

1 can sweetened condensed milk

1 can evaporated milk

1 cup milk, regular or 2% low fat

8 large eggs

1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

pinch of salt

 

Note:  If you wish, you can add other flavors of extracts like (1 teaspoon) of almond or coconut extract in addition to the vanilla extract for a different flavor.  

Blend everything together in the blender for a minute or so.  Pour into prepared pan with caramel sauce and bake for 1 hour at 350 degrees.  If using a double boiler, pour in the egg mixture, cover the pan and simmer over hot but not boiling water for about 1 hour, or until the pudding is firm.

 

Leave flan to cool for at least one hour before you invert it onto a serving platter.  Before inverting it, run a sharp knife along the sides of it to loosen it up from the dish, put the platter over the dish and invert it onto the platter carefully.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 12, 2005)

Does it have to be an authentic mexican dessert? How about something sort of continuing the theme of mexican cooking? Like a chocolate cake flavoured with coffee, cayenne and black pepper? 

Let me know and I'll dig around and find the recipe for it thats in one of my books.


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2005)

here's a link that might help you 

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/mexicandessertrecipes.htm


----------



## cookwannab (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks a bunch for your help....I will certainly check out the website you gave me.


----------



## Caine (Aug 12, 2005)

Okay, back when the Food Network Forums were THE place to be, Rachael Ray did a Mexican food program. One of the items listed was Mexican Ice Cream pie, which she never made, and they never posted a recipe for.I got so tired of all the whining and complaining from the Rachael Ray *Tabernacle* Chior that I decided to create my own. Now, this is an 8- or 9-inch pie, so you will have to make about 20 of these to feed everyone, but they're fairly easy to make, and it absolutely delicious, if I do say so myself.  

*Mexican Ice Cream Pie*​ 

*Crust:*

1-1/2 cups chocolate cookie crumbs
3 Tbs butter, melted


Combine chocolate cookie crumbs with melted butter and press mixture into the bottom and sides of a deep dish pie pan. Freeze.


*Filling:*

1 quart Ben & Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch ice cream
6 oz unsalted dry roasted peanuts, crushed


Set ice cream out to soften for 15 to 30 minutes. Press the softened ice cream into the frozen crust, distributing it evenly, sprinkle with crushed peanuts, and freeze until serving time. 

*Topping:*

1 c. whipping cream
2 Tbs sugar
1/4 tsp vanilla


Whip cream with vanilla and sugar until stiff. Cover and refrigerate

*Kahlua Chocolate Sauce*


3 disks Ibarra Mexican chocolate
1/2 cup half & half
1-1/2 cups. sugar
1/4 cup unsalted butter
1 pinch salt
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 oz. Kahlua

Melt chocolate and butter in double boiler, slowly add the half & half, then add the rest of the ingredients. 


To serve, slice pie into serving pieces, top each piece with whipped cream and drizzle with sauce.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 12, 2005)

This is from the book 'Death by Chocolate', written by the people at the Trellis restaurant (picked it up for AU$5 off Ebay!). This is straight from the book.

"Hot" Chocolate Cake

10 oz plus 1 tablespoon plain flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp bicarbonate of soda
1 tsp salt
3 1/2 oz plain chocolate, broken into 1/2 oz. pieces
1 1/2 oz unsweetened chocolate, broken into 1/2 oz. pieces
2 fl. oz. brewed coffee
2 tbsp orange juice
1 tsp orange zest
1 tsp instant espresso powder
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp crushed black pepper
6 1/2 oz. unsalted butter
8 oz. soft light brown sugar
4 eggs
4 fl. oz. sour cream
4 oz. pecan pieces, chopped into 1/8 inch pieces

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Combine the 10 ounces of flour, baking powder, bicarb soda and salt in a stainless steel bowl. Set Aside.

Heat 1 inch of water in the bottom half of a double boiler over medium heat. Place plain chocolate, unsweetened chocolate, coffee, orange juice, orange zest, espresso powder, cinnamon, cayenne and black pepper in the top half of the double boiler. Tightly cover the top with clingfilm and heat for 6-8 minutes. Remove from heat and stir until smooth.

Coat a 9 inch x 13 inch x 2 inch rectangular cake pan with 1/2 ounce of butter. Flour the pan with the extra tablespoon of flour, shaking out the excess.

Place the brown sugar and remaining butter in the bowl of a mixer fitted with a paddle. Beat the sugar and butter on low for 3 minutes, then on high for 2 minutes. Scrape down the sides. Beat on high until light and fluffy, about 3-4 minutes.

Add the eggs, one at a time, while beating on high for 1 minute after adding each egg. Scrape down the bowl before adding each egg. Add the melted chocolate and beat on high until thoroughly combined, about 30 seconds. Scrape down the bowl. Add the flour mixture and beat on low for 30 seconds. In the stainless steel bowl, vigorously whisk the sour cream. Add the sour cream to the cake mixture and combine on high for 10 seconds. Remove the mixing bowl from the mixer and use a rubber spatula to thoroughly combine.

Pour the batter into the prepared tin, spreading it evenly, including the corners. Sprinkle the chopped pecans evenly over the top of the batter. Bake in the preheated oven, until a skewer inserted in the centre comes out clean, about 35-40 minutes. Remove the cake from the oven and cool in the tin at room temperature for 15 minutes.

Remove the cake from the tin and place upright on a cutting board. Use a serrated slicer to cut the cake lengthwise across the centre. To yield 12 portions, make 5 cuts across the width of the cake at 2 1/4 inch intervals. For 18 servings, cut the cake lengthwise into thirds, then make 5 cuts across the width of the cake at 2 1/4 inch intervals.

The book recommends serving it with a chocolate sauce.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 13, 2005)

Two links that may help you in your dessert hunt:

http://mexican.allrecipes.com/directory/989.asp

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/swdess/swdess.html

If you're up for a bit of deep-frying "churros" are great, especailly with powdered sugar sprinkled over them while they are still warm and served with a cup of Mexican-style dark, thick soul-satisfying hot chocolate.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 13, 2005)

One that's supremely easy, and that will suprize and delight those who try it:

Use fruits common south of the border, such as limes, lemons, grapefruit, etc.  Make sauces from them to spoon over vanilla ice-cream.  Add cayenne pepper to chocolate sauce, again to put over the ice cream (this tastes surprisingly good).  Or melt dark-chocolate morsels, mix with cayenne pepper, and dip rasins into the melted chocolate.  REmove adn let drain through a wire spider, then place on sheets of waxed paper to cool.

Then there are always the pina-collada style drinks, which can be used with ice-cream, cakes, etc.

Just some ideas.

But I think the flan is the most traditional Mexican desert I know.

The best tastin Mexican desert I've had, IMHO, was fried ice cream, but I don't know how to make it (heavy sigh).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber (Aug 13, 2005)

All of these desserts sound great!  I can only attest to the fact that I have made Flan, and it was from a packet, not home-made, but it was great.  Other than that, fried ice cream is good, though in your instance, kind of hard to make for a crowd, but fun if you have someone to do it.


----------

